# Twin Cat



## Hitschkock (6 April 2008)

Hi zusammen

Ich hab angefangen mich in Twincat einzuarbeiten und gleich die ersten Probleme.
Wie fügt man fremde Hardware ein in meinem Speziellen Projekt ist es ein BK von Wago 750-343 mit ein paar speziellen kleinigkeiten.


----------



## zotos (6 April 2008)

Wie wäre es mit dem Weg über einer GSD Datei?


----------



## Hitschkock (6 April 2008)

Aber wie wird die Datei eingefügt??


----------



## zotos (6 April 2008)

Ach so ;o)

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcsystemmanager/reference/gsddevice.htm

und 

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tckb/twincat/systemmanager/html/tckb_00110908.htm


----------



## Hitschkock (6 April 2008)

Super danke

Da war ich ja schon fast richtig!
Aber jetzt kommt es ich möchte 750-660 und 750-665 einfügen und die sind nicht dabei? 
Meine Inc. Encoder 750-634 waren mit enthalten. 

Ist hier etwas spezielles zu verwenden? Wenn ja was.


----------



## trinitaucher (6 April 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Wieso nutzt du Wago-Koppler? Hat dir Beckhoff keinen guten Preis gemacht? Eigentlich gibt es alle Busklemmen von Wago auch von Beckhoff. Dann ist's mit dem Einbinden auch viel einfacher


----------



## Hitschkock (6 April 2008)

Ohh! Der Preis den ich bekommen habe ist Sehr gut! Wir reden hier über meine Technikerarbeit und die will (muss) ich in Twin Cat schreiben.

Die Module sind großzügige geschenke der Fa. Wago. Beckhoff unterstützt mich auch sehr stark  und auserdem wird bei mir in der Fa. auch sehr viel Beckhoff verwendet das ist der zweite Grund warum ich es mit Twin Cat machen will. Da es in der Technikerarbeit um Sicherheit geht war mein gedanke das die gleich aussehenden Module auch mit einander gut Harmonieren. Da es nur ein Schulungsgerät ist muss man auch keine Angst haben wenn ein versteckter fehler vorhanden ist, wie z.B. in einer echten Produktions Maschine.


----------



## trinitaucher (6 April 2008)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Da es in der Technikerarbeit um Sicherheit geht war mein gedanke das die gleich aussehenden Module auch mit einander gut Harmonieren.


Ähhm... du weist aber, dass Wago nicht gleich Beckhoff ist? Die mögen zwar die gleichen Gehäuse haben (ist wohl historisch durch die Zusammenarbeit so entstanden), aber die Elektronik ist laut Aussage eines Beckhoff-Mitarbeiters mittlerweile sehr verschieden, da jeweils Eigenentwicklung.
Die Wago-Koppler werden mit GSD-Dateien wie jede anderen Feldbusteilnehmer in TwinCAT eingebunden. Beckhoff-Module werden automatisch am Bus erkannt (abhängig von der eingesetzten Feldbuskarte), das spart vor allem Zeit und Konfigurationsaufwand. Gerade wenn's um Konfiguration von Sonderklemmen geht.

Aber wenn ihr sowieso sehr viel Beckhoff verwendet, wieso setzt du dann die Wago-Geräte ein? Ist das das Kernthema deiner Arbeit?
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du auch von Beckhoff die Geräte zumindest (als Leihgabe) für deine Technikerarbeit kostenfrei bekommen würdest.


----------



## Hitschkock (6 April 2008)

Ja das ist richtig, ich würde es bestimmt von Beckhoff bekommen.
Das ist aber nicht das was ich möchte . Mein Gedanke ist dahingehend das ich so viele wie möglich verschiedene Hardware verwenden. Es sind fast alle Namen dabei die jeder kennt und mit Sicherheit in Verbindung setzt.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 April 2008)

schauen ob es bei Beckhoff was vergleichbares gibt (vor allem Anzahl Bits/Bytes im Prozessabbild müssen gleich sein), dann sollte es auch funktionieren wenn die entsprechenden Beckhoff Module konfiguriert werden.


----------



## zotos (6 April 2008)

Bei den Klemmen die Du verwenden willst, geht es doch um ProfiSafe Klemmen da kann es gut sein das man da noch Zusatz Software braucht. Ich würde mal bei Wago anfragen.


----------



## Hitschkock (7 April 2008)

@ Zotos Ich warte auf Antwort von Wago.

@ Oberchefe meinst du das die Safety sachen soleicht austricksen lassen?


----------



## trinitaucher (8 April 2008)

Sag mal, wenn du ProfiSafe-Klemmen verwenden willst... benötigts du dafür nicht eine Safety-Steuerung als Profibus Master? TwinCAT kann zwar Profibus, aber meines Wissens nach kein ProfiSafe. Beckhoff hat doch ein eigenes Safety-System, genannt "TwinSAFE". Das funktioniert aber nur mit den Beckhoff-Klemmen: KLx904.


----------



## Hitschkock (8 April 2008)

Hi Trinitaucher

Es sieht so aus das ich von Beckhoff sehr viel bekomme. Auf Deutsch alles d.h. einen Steuerungskopf, eine Visualisierung und div. BK und Klemmen inc. safety Klemmen. Nur ich habe bereits auch Komponenten von Wago und die müssen mit rein (nur wie) Wago seiner seits Arbeitet mit CODESYS und soweit ich weiß ist das doch das selbe wie TwinCat oder?


----------



## trinitaucher (8 April 2008)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> ... Wago seiner seits Arbeitet mit CODESYS und soweit ich weiß ist das doch das selbe wie TwinCat oder?


Kurz: NEIN!
TwinCAT hat CoDeSys als _Programmierumgebung_ mit integriert, aber auch nur dazu! TwinCAT ist eine Software-SPS auf Windows-Basis, nicht bloß ein Programmiersystem. Der Unterschied beginnt schon bei der Hardwarekonfiguration und der Auswahl des Zielsystems.
Klar kannst du Wago-Klemmen an nen Profibus-Master (der in TwinCAT konfiguriert wurde) hängen, aber ob das auch mit ProfiSafe-Klemmen geht, wage ich mal zu beweifeln. TwinCAT kann wohl das Mapping (logische E/A-Verbindung) zwischen den Klemmen herstellen, aber wie willst du die Safety-Funktionalitäten (z.B. einen sicheren Not-Aus) verwirklichen? Dafür benötigt man meines Wissens nach eine passende Safety-SPS, die mit ProfiSafe-Klemmen umgehen kann.
Aber TwinCAT ist definitiv keine Safety-SPS.
Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen 

Was für'n Profibus-Master wird denn überhaupt verwendet? Ne PC-Karte? Oder ne Anschaltung an nem CX-System von Beckhoff?


----------



## Hitschkock (9 April 2008)

Als ich habe eine Antwort von WAGO bekommen. Wie schon von einen erwähnt ist die Profisafeklemme nur für S7f am Profibus zu betreiben mit einem Speziellen Buskoppler.
Das Twincat aus zwei Programmen besteht habe ich jetzt auch begriffen.
PLC-Seite und Hardware Seite in der die Safe geschichte abgearbeitet wird.


----------

